# Old parts for sale (or trade if you want)



## SirKenin

Seeing these other threads reminded me that I have some stuff I should get rid of.  I even found a D-link switch while I was at it, which I can make use of. 

Ok.  Prices are USD.

Some old RAM.  32 pin to 168 pin sticks..  A little antistatic bag full of them for $15.00 (the 32 pin makes good keychains that you can actually sell to people if you have the patience).  

2 52x CDROMS (an LG and a Creative) $10 each

An assortment of old PCI VGA cards.  Great for diagnostic purposes.  $5 each.  I have maybe 8 of them. 

An SMC network card in the box.  I took it out to test a computer, but other than that it hasn't been used for anything.  $10

A Creative SB Live! PCI card.  $25.00

A Creative Sound Blaster Vibra 128.  $10

A Parallel port switch.  $10

A Cirrus Logic 56k modem.  $10

You pay the shipping.


EDIT:  120mm Coolermaster case fan.  Never used.  $10

*** 21" Dell Trinitron Perfect Flat Monitor.  Excellent condition. $90 ***


----------



## sup2jzgte

SirKenin said:


> Seeing these other threads reminded me that I have some stuff I should get rid of.  I even found a D-link switch while I was at it, which I can make use of.
> 
> Ok.  Prices are USD.
> 
> Some old RAM.  32 pin to 168 pin sticks..  A little antistatic bag full of them for $15.00 (the 32 pin makes good keychains that you can actually sell to people if you have the patience).
> 
> 2 52x CDROMS (an LG and a Creative) $10 each
> 
> An assortment of old PCI VGA cards.  Great for diagnostic purposes.  $5 each.  I have maybe 8 of them.
> 
> An SMC network card in the box.  I took it out to test a computer, but other than that it hasn't been used for anything.  $10
> 
> A Creative SB Live! PCI card.  $25.00
> 
> A Creative Sound Blaster Vibra 128.  $10
> 
> A Parallel port switch.  $10
> 
> A Cirrus Logic 56k modem.  $10
> 
> You pay the shipping.




A Creative Sound Blaster Vibra 128, PIC?


----------



## SirKenin

Yeah, PCI?  Or do you mean you want a picture of it?


----------



## sup2jzgte

SirKenin said:


> Yeah, PCI?  Or do you mean you want a picture of it?



HA HA no I ment PCI not pic


----------



## SirKenin

Oh.  lol.  Yeah, it's PCI.


----------



## murphys_law

I need that $10 sound card, Ill send you a message with what I have to offer


----------



## murphys_law

I also have a chieftech 450w psu


----------



## SirKenin

Check your inbox.. Just got it.


----------



## tcole2004

pm sent


----------



## Ku-sama

ill trade you a 933MHz P3 for the bag o RAM


----------



## SirKenin

Ku-sama said:


> ill trade you a 933MHz P3 for the bag o RAM



Yeah, if it has the HSF with it, sure.  I'll put it in my firewall.  Cool.  PM sent.


----------



## SirKenin

bump


----------



## Ku-sama

will ship this monday send address


----------



## jp198780

pics of the sound card?


----------



## SirKenin




----------



## SirKenin

Bump


----------



## Ku-sama

SirKenin said:


> Bump



sorry, have to hold off on the shipping part  gotta find the 1GHz


----------



## jp198780

he already paid 4 it? and you still havent shipped it?


----------



## SirKenin

Hmmm.  I did mean to tell you that I hadn't seen it yet.   I guess now I know why.


----------



## Ku-sama

SirKenin said:


> Hmmm.  I did mean to tell you that I hadn't seen it yet.   I guess now I know why.



found the processor, now i have to find a sufficiant HSF


----------



## Ku-sama

jp198780 said:


> he already paid 4 it? and you still havent shipped it?




we are trading


----------



## jp198780

oo, but you got the thing he sent you, are you gonna send him your thing?


----------



## Ku-sama

i was shipping first, he hasnt shipped yet, i told him not to till i ship


----------



## jp198780

ahh icc, do you have any idea on where the CPU is? ahaa, lost in your gigantic box of computer parts? lol, i got 1 of those lol, millions of parts, sumtimes takes me an hr 2 find what i want ahaa..


----------



## Ku-sama

nope, i found the processor, im just looking for a sufficiant HSF..


----------



## SirKenin

bump

Edited to add a 21" monitor.


----------



## SirKenin

I gave up on the CPU Ku-sama.  If you ever do get around to it, PM me.


----------



## jp198780

he never shipped it Kenin?


----------



## SirKenin

nope.


----------



## Ku-sama

jp198780 said:


> he never shipped it Kenin?



God, stop making me sound like an ass, me sending out a CPU was to initiate a trade, not to pay him back for something... when i get a better processor i will ship it out, as of right now all i have is 2 600EB P3s

and is there anything wrong with that monitor?


----------



## jp198780

cause the shit you were supposed 2 trade people, either you dont have it with you, you lost it or some other shit...dont rip people off, you wouldnt like getting ripped off..


----------



## Ku-sama

who have i ripped off?

and on that note i lost about $1800 because of paypal less then a week ago, dont tell me i haven't ever been screwed over..

and in Bebopin's case, the computer was stolen with my ****ing $180 head unit in my truck, i lived in a shitty neighborhood why do you think i went to live in PA?

Bebopin, if you read this, how much money do you want in compensation? $25? $50? $75? $1000? what? just ****ing tell me so i can get my ****ing name cleared


----------



## SirKenin

Ku-sama said:


> God, stop making me sound like an ass, me sending out a CPU was to initiate a trade, not to pay him back for something... when i get a better processor i will ship it out, as of right now all i have is 2 600EB P3s
> 
> and is there anything wrong with that monitor?



No, the monitor works perfect.  It was just too big for where I am now, so I had to buy a flat panel.


----------



## Ku-sama

$90 include shipping?

I have the 17" Trinitron, i love it but I want something bigger..... whats its maximum resolution?


----------



## SirKenin

No, you have to pay the shipping.  It weighs a few pounds, too.  The best thing would probably be to send it by the bus.  To send it up from Kitchener (3 hours away) by courier was $25 CAD just to give you an idea.

I believe the max resolution is 1600x1200 or something like that, and it's maximum refresh rate is 200Hz @ 8x6, 120Hz @ 1024x768.  The picture on it is incredible.  I ran it at 1280x1024 @ 100Hz.  That seems to be an ideal rez for it.

It's a great monitor if you have room for it, which I don't.


----------



## Emperor_nero

Can you post a pic of the monitor?


----------



## Ku-sama

SirKenin said:


> No, you have to pay the shipping.  It weighs a few pounds, too.  The best thing would probably be to send it by the bus.  To send it up from Kitchener (3 hours away) by courier was $25 CAD just to give you an idea.
> 
> I believe the max resolution is 1600x1200 or something like that, and it's maximum refresh rate is 200Hz @ 8x6, 120Hz @ 1024x768.  The picture on it is incredible.  I ran it at 1280x1024 @ 100Hz.  That seems to be an ideal rez for it.
> 
> It's a great monitor if you have room for it, which I don't.



well.... 90CAD? or $90USD?


----------



## Emperor_nero

SirKenin said:


> Ok.  Prices are USD.



In his first post.


----------



## Ku-sama

oh, alright... so its about... $135 after shipping id think...

Resolution -                MAX/Recommended: 1800X1440                / 1280X1024

I want....


----------



## SirKenin

Here's a pic:






As you can see, it's mint.


----------



## SirKenin

Ku-sama said:


> I want....
> [/COLOR][/FONT]



Just noticed this...  I would think wanting it and actually paying for it are two completely different things.  You don't seem to have a very good track record from what I've read and seen.


----------



## Ku-sama

unfortunately with BF on the way i will not be purchasing your monitor... 22" LCD's for the same price after shipping...


----------



## SirKenin

I was just looking at 22" LCDs two days ago..  $500 CAD.  How can they possibly be selling for $140 USD for anything half assed decent?


----------



## Ku-sama

SirKenin said:


> I was just looking at 22" LCDs two days ago..  $500 CAD.  How can they possibly be selling for $140 USD for anything half assed decent?



Black Friday


----------



## SirKenin

It would have to be really Black, and it would have to be at the Goodwill.

I'd be very amused if you could prove it with an actual advertisement.  Besides, I doubt very much they would take "someone stole it" as an excuse either.


----------



## Ku-sama

SirKenin said:


> It would have to be really Black, and it would have to be at the Goodwill.
> 
> I'd be very amused if you could prove it with an actual advertisement.  Besides, I doubt very much they would take "someone stole it" as an excuse either.



local store here, if i can find my printer's power cable i'll scan it for you


----------



## SirKenin

bump


----------



## Saurian

22" widescreen? Now....BB had a 19" Samsung widescreen for 130 though. 

Good luck selling the rest of your stuff.


----------

